# Skype Support Group



## Cam1 (Dec 4, 2011)

Myself and few others are creating a Skype group chat open to all here on SAS. The idea is that it will be a place where people can seek support from other SASers as well as chat casually. Trolls will be removed as it's intended to be a comfortable and supportive environment for people. If anyone is interested in joining, shoot me a message on SAS or add me on Skype: cameron.bisson


----------



## AllieG (Feb 20, 2014)

This chat is a lot nicer than any other chat I have been in before. : 3 No drama and just a bunch of nice people.


----------

